# Does Shellac interfere with glue?



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

I was pondering this while trying to decide if I should seal the inside of a hollow art table top I'm making, or any other box I end up making. So I decided to do a little experiment.
One coat of shellac on a some plywood, and one coat on the edges of the ribs I was going to glue, one plywood, one mdf.
Some titebond and a couple pocket screws to provide the clamping:









Let it cure overnight at 80 something degrees. Removed screws and tried to break it apart by hand, no dice. Got my deadblow hammer and gave it a good whack and it came apart:









I think it's safe to say it doesn't, at least one coat doesn't. If I left the screws in there I don't think that joint is ever coming apart.

Anyway, I just thought I'd post it on the remote chance someone else ever wonders about this as well…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea to conduct a test.You test answers your question. In most cases I would say mask of where your going to glue up .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would avoid any sealer on the wood where the glue is expected to be holding. It needs bare wood to bite in. It will hold to a degree because of it's nature, but not like raw wood!...........Jim


----------

